# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Islam...the religion of peace.

## keepitlow



----------


## keepitlow



----------


## keepitlow

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharia

*..."kill the unbelievers wherever you find them." Qur'an:9:5*

----------


## Cowlesy

I think your graphic post would be more appropriate on this blog.

http://bornagainredneck.blogspot.com...apartheid.html

----------


## teacherone

umm...you are going to swing that banhammer right cowsley?

----------


## amy31416

For god's sake.

Your name suits you, "keepitlow."

----------


## Danke

> I think your *graphic* post would be more appropriate on this blog.


As long as he doesn't post shaved beavers, guess it passes as ok...

----------


## BlackTerrel

Those pictures are disgusting.... other than that you don't make a point.

----------


## idirtify

> Those pictures are disgusting.... other than that you don't make a point.


The pictures are SUPPOSED to be disgusting, and they make it hard to imagine a more well-made point. Trying to explain in text would have taken ten times the space, and would have come up short. 

But even ignoring all the pictures, the point appears to be clinched by the one quote. Are you telling me the quote from Mohammad is inaccurate? 

Mods: LEAVE THE PICS UP.      Please?

----------


## BlackTerrel

> The pictures are SUPPOSED to be disgusting, and they make it hard to imagine a more well-made point. Trying to explain in text would have taken ten times the space, and would have come up short.


No.  That's called relying on people's emotional base.  I'm sure I could show disgusting pictures of terrible acts committed by people of many other religions (and atheists) if I wanted.  But I have no desire to do that.




> But even ignoring all the pictures, the point appears to be clinched by the one quote. Are you telling me the quote from Mohammad is inaccurate?


I am wary of taking one sentence out of context from a religous text with tens of thousands of sentences.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

> Mods: LEAVE THE PICS UP.      Please?


More pics and be sure to include other religions that have practiced barbaric punishment or killing of non believers the past 2000 years.  No need censor the truth in order to target Islam when other religions have also exercised a belief to punish or kill non believers.

----------


## squarepusher

im ok with his posts and pictures, because they are real.  You can add the OP to your ignore list if you do not approve.

----------


## amy31416

Keepitlow and idirtify are barking up the wrong tree if they think they're going to successfully recruit people here for a Muslim hate-fest, courtesy of US gov't propaganda and provocation.

You'd have better luck on the liberal sites, they're easier to scare and you can hook 'em with the "think of the women and chiiiiiildren!" line.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> As long as he doesn't post shaved beavers, guess it passes as ok...


Natural Beaver.





Sheared Beaver.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> More pics and be sure to include other religions that have practiced barbaric punishment or killing of non believers the past 2000 years.  No need censor the truth in order to target Islam when other religions have also exercised a belief to punish or kill non believers.


But what other religions are still this barbaric today with modern color photography and instant communication.

----------


## Acala

A truly pathetic attempt at manipulating people and policy.  Unfortunately, it is very effective for the masses.  And so the banks and military contractors continue to grow rich, the people continue to grow poor, and the innocent continue to be slaughtered.

----------


## Danke

> Sheared Beaver.

----------


## Acala

> But what other religions are still this barbaric today with modern color photography and instant communication.


What do you think it looks like when the US Christian Crusaders drop a cluster bomb on women and children?  You are allowing your views to be shaped by a manipulated stream of information.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> What do you think it looks like when the US Christian Crusaders drop a cluster bomb on women and children?  You are allowing your views to be shaped by a manipulated stream of information.


That's pretty barbaric too, but that is not done in the name of Christianity, but corporatism and global political power.

The Abortion bombers are more akin to the brutality depicted in the photos, but the extreme barbarism of that minority of christians is much rarer than in the extreme barbarism of the minority of muslims.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

> That's pretty barbaric too, but that is not done in the name of Christianity, but corporatism and global political power.


Are you sure?

YouTube - Newt Gingrich On The Threat Of Radical Islam

----------


## Theocrat

Here is a website which chronicles the "peacefulness" of Islam: Islam: The Religion of Peace.

Jesus has declared,



> Ye shall know them by their fruits. Do men gather grapes of thorns or figs of thistles? Even so, every good tree bringeth forth good fruit, but a corrupt tree bringeth forth evil fruit. A good tree cannot bring forth evil fruit, neither can a corrupt tree bring forth good fruit. [Matthew 7:16-18]


The fruits of Islam evidence that it is not the true religion of the Almighty God.

----------


## Bman

> The fruits of Islam evidence that it is not the true religion of the Almighty God.


So Christianity made it's foot hold on Europe from leaders who adopted Chrsitinity and then immediatly started to killing anyone who didn't follow the religion.

Is that good fruit?  Maybe for you but sounds awfully rotten to me.

----------


## Theocrat

> So Christianity made it's foot hold on Europe from leaders who adopted Chrsitinity and then immediatly started to killing anyone who didn't follow the religion.
> 
> Is that good fruit?  Maybe for you but sounds awfully rotten to me.


I agree with you that what those European leaders did in the name of Christianity was not good fruit, but they were not following the doctrines of Christ, either. Fruitless branches of the True Vine (Jesus) will be cast out and burned in the fire (eternal judgment), as is mentioned in John 15:2, 5. Those religious leaders were fruitless branches, using the Vine of Jesus Christ as a conduit to promote their own lusts for power and praise of men.

However, Islam deliberately teaches that it is okay for Muslims to kill those who do not submit themselves to Allah and his prophet Muhammad. That kind of teaching bears the sorts of fruit which has been shown in pictures throughout this thread.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

What do the fruits of Christianity indicate?

----------


## eOs

Good post keepitlow, people here love to hate on the U.S. government but then somehow give islam a free pass. Leave no stone unturned my friend.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> Are you sure?
> 
> YouTube - Newt Gingrich On The Threat Of Radical Islam


As a soldier, yes, I am quite sure.  Newt may use religious arguments to incite the masses, but his motivations are not religious.

Religion is a tool of politics.  It is used to unify a group of believers toward accomplishing a leader's political goals.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Here is a website which chronicles the "peacefulness" of Islam: Islam: The Religion of Peace.
> 
> Jesus has declared,
> 
> 
> The fruits of Islam evidence that it is not the true religion of the Almighty God.


Yeah, that's kind of fail though.

This is a case of people following the "letter of the law" rather than the "spirit of the law".  We've got lots of this happening on all sides of the religious fences.

Breaking the letter of the law isn't such a big deal, but breaking the spirit of the law is much worse.  Some sins are worse than others, and these acid wielding cowards haven't grasped that.




> Matthew 12:10 Looking for a reason to accuse Jesus, they asked him, "Is it lawful to heal on the Sabbath?"
> 
> Matthew 12:11 He said to them, "If any of you has a sheep and it falls into a pit on the Sabbath, will you not take hold of it and lift it out?
> 
> Matthew 12:12 How much more valuable is a man than a sheep! Therefore it is lawful to do good on the Sabbath."


Breaking the letter of the law is not a big deal if its for the higher purpose of doing good.

The "spirit" of the law is to do good, to love thy neighbor.  That's what these evil-doers are really guilty of, not following the spirit of the law in any sense whatsoever, and then they insult God further by justifying their evil with scripture.

But I bet we'd have just as atrocious things happening over here had we not a relatively well-functioning justice system that reminds men that they are held accountable for the things they do.  

People like to condemn Islam as being violent, usually pulling some lines of what Mohammed said.  But this is all usually way out of context.  And if you are a Christian and truly believe in the almighty God you shouldn't judge others, including Mohammed or his current followers as all this was part of his plan. 

Anyway, I'm not comfortable condemning Islam in any facet, even as a person who believes in God.  Just as Jesus said to Pilate that he only has the power over him that God has given him, the same applies to the power that a murderer has over his victim.

*



			
				Prophet Mohammed -
- To overcome evil with good is good, to resist evil by evil is evil.
			
		

*

----------


## Theocrat

> What do the fruits of Christianity indicate?


That bears nothing towards the theological/doctrinal principles of Christianity. It may show what 21st Century, contemporary, evangelical Christians believe about torture, but it does not correlate their beliefs to what the Bible actually teaches about an issue such as torture.

It's quite possible that those Christians are wrong about their views on torture, but ultimately, their views will be weighed against the final standard of God's word, not the platform of the GOP.

So your chart proves nothing. At best, it's just a cheap shot against American Christians. But my challenge to you, as with all nonbelievers, is do you even have a *workable worldview that can objectively judge things like torture as inherently evil*. To do so, you have to go beyond matter and energy, which your worldview does not allow you to do.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

This is my ranking of major religions in terms of two different categories from most peaceful to least peaceful...

Category one (THE ACTUAL TEACHINGS OF THE FOUNDERS)

Category two (THE WAY IT IS PRACTICED BY MOST BELIEVERS)

Cat 1:
1. Theravada Buddhism
2. Mahayana Buddhism
3. Zen Buddhism
4. Taoism
5. Protestant Christianity
6. Eastern Orthodox Christianity
7. Roman Catholic
8. Hinduism
9. Wiccan
10. Sikhism
11. Modern Judaism
12. Orthodox Judaism
13. Islam

Cat 2:
1. Theravada Buddhism
2. Wiccan
3. Taoism
4. Mahayana Buddhism
5. Zen Buddhism
6. Eastern Orthodox Christianity
7. Hinduism
8. Sikhism
9. Protestant Christianity
10. Modern Judaism
11. Roman Catholic
12. Orthodox Judaism
13. Islam

I personally have no religious affiliation, but search for my own relationship with my spiritual self and its connection to all the universe.

----------


## Theocrat

> This is my ranking of major religions in terms of two different categories from most peaceful to least peaceful...
> 
> Category one (THE ACTUAL TEACHINGS OF THE FOUNDERS)
> 
> Category two (THE WAY IT IS PRACTICED BY MOST BELIEVERS)
> 
> Cat 1:
> 1. Theravada Buddhism
> 2. Mahayana Buddhism
> ...


I see you conveniently left out the religion of "Atheism" in your rankings, which shows your *predisposed bias* that nonbelievers in God have never been guilty of non-peaceful acts. Tsk, tsk...

----------


## eOs

> I see you conveniently left out the religion of "Atheism" in your rankings, which shows your *predisposed bias* that nonbelievers in God have never been guilty of non-peaceful acts. Tsk, tsk...


Atheism isn't a religion, it's the absence of the belief that your supernatural deity exists, something you've always failed to prove to be true.




> Cat 1:
> 1. Theravada Buddhism
> 2. Mahayana Buddhism
> 3. Zen Buddhism
> 4. Taoism


I'm interested in the reasoning behind these, care to share?

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> I see you conveniently left out the religion of "Atheism" in your rankings, which shows your *predisposed bias* that nonbelievers in God have never been guilty of non-peaceful acts. Tsk, tsk...


Atheism is not a religion.  It has no structure, no leadership, no ideals, no doctrine, no dogma, no texts.

You may call it a faith if you like, but it is not a religion.

I also did not include Sufi, Animism (including Shinto although the Emperor of Japan used to be considered the leader), or Voodoo for the same reasons.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Atheism isn't a religion, it's the absence of the belief that your supernatural deity exists, something you've always failed to prove to be true.


The religion of atheism is not "the absence of the belief that 'your' supernatural deity exists".

The religion of atheism is the belief that you know what my belief is.

----------


## eOs

> The religion of atheism is not "the absence of the belief that 'your' supernatural deity exists".
> 
> The religion of atheism is the belief that you know what my belief is.


So explain it and prove it to be true. Your faith is not fact.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> I'm interested in the reasoning behind these, care to share?


Since Mahayana and Theravada Buddhism derive from the same source, they are identical doctrinally. Their difference in practice is that Theravada is Siddhartha's own practice.  Mahayana treats Siddhartha as a deity to be worshipped.  Siddhartha taught a doctrine of absolute nonviolence extending it not just to humans, but to all animal life.  Zen is an offshoot that considers the hunt of wild animals to be spiritually acceptable.

Taoism is a doctrine of spiritual balance that is 100% personal on all levels, there is no social aspect, and so there is no mandate to spread it to non-believers.  Taoists don't care whether people believe or not, and violence is considered a symptom of an imbalance of too much Yang, not enough Yin.

You should read the "Teachings of the Buddha", and "The Tao Te Ching" and "The Art of Zen" to learn more.

----------


## WaltM

> I think your graphic post would be more appropriate on this blog.
> 
> http://bornagainredneck.blogspot.com...apartheid.html


While I don't think those images are representative of all Muslims (by a stretch), it's pretty nasty that they exist at all (regardless of whether it was done in the name of a religion, unless it was a punishment for a crime which even we would recognize in the US)

----------


## wizardwatson

> So explain it and prove it to be true. Your faith is not fact.


I never said anything about faith or fact.  I simply said that beliefs are personal and "disbelief" in my beliefs by another human is meaningless, because the "beliefs" that everyone has about reality are connected to the soul, they can only ever be partially communicated.

I wonder why people cling to this, "I only know the world through facts" garbage.  It's probably the farthest thing from the truth, since based on current understanding of science and what is "possible" you can't really know anything "for a fact".  

Think about it.  The matrix movie "could be" true.  Something like the movie Inception "could be" true.  Your entire life could be a lie, you really can't know.  So why not be a Zen monk and cling to "don't know"?  "Don't know" is a much more defendable position than "fact".  

Your higher power is "fact", and that too, whatever "you say it is".  I also believe in a higher power, which I call God from time to time and personify from time to time depending on the context of the event or discussion.  

You see communication and debate is possible in a framework of understanding and respect.  However, if you believe you know what I believe, especially when I can tell you my "beliefs" are not fixed, then you will find communication and understanding difficult.  

I'm still waiting on my pizza by the way.  One thin crust veggie, and one thin crust cheese.  Preferably from the Papa Johns on 21st and Wanamaker.

----------


## amy31416

> While I don't think those images are representative of all Muslims (by a stretch), it's pretty nasty that they exist at all (regardless of whether it was done in the name of a religion, unless it was a punishment for a crime which even we would recognize in the US)


Is it as nasty, less nasty or more nasty than the images (the few we've been able to see) that have come out of Abu Ghraib/Gitmo and the pics of the deformed people who've been hit by our munitions? Our military has raped, maimed and killed Iraqis and Afghanis intentionally and under the guise of "collateral damage."

And we don't even have some bull$#@! backwards belief system to blame. We're "enlightened."

Certainly those images and realities are not representative of all Americans...or are they?

----------


## eOs

> Is it as nasty, less nasty or more nasty than the images (the few we've been able to see) that have come out of Abu Ghraib/Gitmo and the pics of the deformed people who've been hit by our munitions? Our military has raped, maimed and killed Iraqis and Afghanis intentionally and under the guise of "collateral damage."
> 
> And we don't even have some bull$#@! backwards belief system to blame. We're "enlightened."
> 
> Certainly those images and realities are not representative of all Americans...or are they?


I think they're representative of our government. But the Islamic nutters that take to the streets in droves speak for themselves. As does the book that they worship.

----------


## Acala

> That's pretty barbaric too, but that is not done in the name of Christianity, but corporatism and global political power.
> .


To be accurate, you really need to dissect the motives for the US war on terror.  Clearly the banks, oil companies, and military contractors are in it for the money.  The politicians are in it for the power.  The American people support it for a variety of reasons including a LARGE percentage who are Christian and hate Islam and think it is Christian duty to support Israel.

And the same analysis goes the other way.  The atrocities committed in the name of Islam are sometimes motivated by demagogues seeking power, sometimes motivated by genuine religious fervor, and sometimes motivated by blind hatred and anger that has nothing to do with religion.  Often those women who have been mutilated have been "punished" by men who are really pissed at them and are just using the avaialble law to harm them.  That isn't religious motivation, that is the same kind of anger and hatred that fuels the American system of divorce law and child custody.

----------


## eOs

> I never said anything about faith or fact.  I simply said that beliefs are personal and "disbelief" in my beliefs by another human is meaningless, because the "beliefs" that everyone has about reality are connected to the soul, they can only ever be partially communicated.
> 
> I wonder why people cling to this, "I only know the world through facts" garbage.  It's probably the farthest thing from the truth, since based on current understanding of science and what is "possible" you can't really know anything "for a fact".  
> 
> Think about it.  The matrix movie "could be" true.  Something like the movie Inception "could be" true.  Your entire life could be a lie, you really can't know.  So why not be a Zen monk and cling to "don't know"?  "Don't know" is a much more defendable position than "fact".  
> 
> Your higher power is "fact", and that too, whatever "you say it is".  I also believe in a higher power, which I call God from time to time and personify from time to time depending on the context of the event or discussion.  
> 
> You see communication and debate is possible in a framework of understanding and respect.  However, if you believe you know what I believe, especially when I can tell you my "beliefs" are not fixed, then you will find communication and understanding difficult.  
> ...


I work within the framework of what I've been given. Obviously I cannot tell you whether or not my brain is making this all up in my head; in that respect we all take a blind leap of faith, this I concede, but what I can do is show through science, is take things that are observable in this world and put them through rigorous testing to see if they are true. And the things that are proposed in religious texts are not scientifically possible, aren't repeatable and obviously not observable, so, the facts speak for themselves.

----------


## WaltM

> Is it as nasty, less nasty or more nasty than the images (the few we've been able to see) that have come out of Abu Ghraib/Gitmo and the pics of the deformed people who've been hit by our munitions? Our military has raped, maimed and killed Iraqis and Afghanis intentionally and under the guise of "collateral damage."
> 
> And we don't even have some bull$#@! backwards belief system to blame. We're "enlightened."
> 
> *Certainly those images and realities are not representative of all Americans...or are they?*


obviously not, as the military is a selected group of people, normal people don't join the military.

----------


## amy31416

> I think they're representative of our government. But the Islamic nutters that take to the streets in droves speak for themselves. As does the book that they worship.


I'd be far more comfortable judging others if we weren't such violent, brutal $#@!heads ourselves. I've read most of the Koran, and I don't see how it's any wackier, more violent or more backwards than the bible.

And it's not just our gov't, it's all of us that they represent considering that we support them (well, the majority of us do.) 

So, when we stop brutalizing other people, I'll be ready to step right up and condemn others. First, I'd like to stop what's being done in my name, which I do find more abhorrent considering that we actually (or threaten to) maim, kill, steal, rape, destroy (both infrastructure/environment) and occupy two entire nations of people.

----------


## amy31416

> obviously not, as the military is a selected group of people, normal people don't join the military.


But we do support them and the gov't that gives them their orders.

----------


## eOs

> I'd be far more comfortable judging others if we weren't such violent, brutal $#@!heads ourselves. I've read most of the Koran, and I don't see how it's any wackier, more violent or more backwards than the bible.
> 
> And it's not just our gov't, it's all of us that they represent considering that we support them (well, the majority of us do.) 
> 
> So, when we stop brutalizing other people, I'll be ready to step right up and condemn others. First, I'd like to stop what's being done in my name, which I do find more abhorrent considering that we actually (or threaten to) maim, kill, steal, rape, destroy (both infrastructure/environment) and occupy two entire nations of people.


Respectable. Question: I wonder if our tax money is a big enough pool to even fund the wars? If not, you could just look the other way and pretend your money is being spent on infrastructure and join in on the just hate mongering with us.

----------


## Acala

> I'd be far more comfortable judging others if we weren't such violent, brutal $#@!heads ourselves. I've read most of the Koran, and I don't see how it's any wackier, more violent or more backwards than the bible.
> 
> And it's not just our gov't, it's all of us that they represent considering that we support them (well, the majority of us do.) 
> 
> So, when we stop brutalizing other people, I'll be ready to step right up and condemn others. First, I'd like to stop what's being done in my name, which I do find more abhorrent considering that we actually (or threaten to) maim, kill, steal, rape, destroy (both infrastructure/environment) and occupy two entire nations of people.


^This pretty much says it all.  I think there is even a Bible verse about it.  Something about the mote in your brother's eye.  One of you Bible scholars will oblige.

----------


## amy31416

> Respectable. Question: I wonder if our tax money is a big enough pool to even fund the wars? If not, you could just look the other way and pretend your money is being spent on infrastructure and join in on the just hate mongering with us.


Lol....!

Naw...I'm not the type to judge the cleanliness of someone else's house when my own is overrun with cockroaches...figuratively speaking, of course (though I do have a horrific problem with millipedes currently....)

----------


## Original_Intent



----------


## Acala

> Lol....!
> 
> Naw...I'm not the type to judge the cleanliness of someone else's house when my own is overrun with cockroaches...figuratively speaking, of course (though I do have a horrific problem with millipedes currently....)


BIG millipedes?  Or little ones?

----------


## fedup100

> I think your graphic post would be more appropriate on this blog.
> 
> http://bornagainredneck.blogspot.com...apartheid.html


Sometimes the truth hurts like a son of a bitch.

----------


## amy31416

> BIG millipedes?  Or little ones?


BIG mofos...I'm in the process of cleaning out the basement and eccch. I'm armed with gloves and a wet/dry vac.

They're going to kill me, aren't they?

----------


## fedup100

> While I don't think those images are representative of all Muslims (by a stretch), it's pretty nasty that they exist at all (regardless of whether it was done in the name of a religion, unless it was a punishment for a crime which even we would recognize in the US)


Too bad we don't have the photos of the other end of these poor women.  This so called religion which is not a religion, but a brutal government system is more barbaric than the demon filled hell we read about in the scriptures.

To make excuses for this thing called muslim is unforgivable and will be a mistake that will cost most americans their lives if they continue to allow this cancer to grow on this continent.

I keep hearing about good and bad muslims.  Tell me do they all go by the koran, if so, they are all very bad.

----------


## Dr.3D

> BIG mofos...I'm in the process of cleaning out the basement and eccch. I'm armed with gloves and a wet/dry vac.
> 
> *They're going to kill me, aren't they?*


Yeah... you better not go to sleep... blow back may be a real problem.

----------


## idirtify

> 1. No.  That's called relying on people's emotional base.  I'm sure I could show disgusting pictures of terrible acts committed by people of many other religions (and atheists) if I wanted.  But I have no desire to do that.
> 
> 2. I am wary of taking one sentence out of context from a religous text with tens of thousands of sentences.


1. Emotional responses to despicable things do not mean the things dont qualify as evidence to support a disagreement. The disagreement in the OP is with the claim, Islam is a religion of peace. The content of the OP provides good evidence to support the disagreement. Even if we exclude the behaviors of what could be argued as a few bad apples, the religious message is still quite damning. 

2. Normally when a post alleges that a quote was taken out of context, it will include the previously omitted context. But I see you have not done that. Will you be providing that soon? I am here to learn, and I would really like to know about the context you mentioned.

----------


## idirtify

> More pics and be sure to include other religions that have practiced barbaric punishment or killing of non believers the past 2000 years.  No need censor the truth in order to target Islam when other religions have also exercised a belief to punish or kill non believers.


OOH I agree. When it comes to religions, I have no particular favorites. OTOH this is a thread about Islam. 

Lets try to put it in perspective. Lets say an OP listed good evidence to discredit an ideology Would the OP be biased because it didnt also include similar criticisms against all other ideologies? In fact, the same pointed question could be asked about almost anything. Does every criticism about any one thing have to be balanced out by including similar criticisms against all other things in all similar categories? Maybe the next time I criticize big government, I will be told I must also include criticisms against all other things that are big (and are government).

----------


## idirtify

> Keepitlow and idirtify are barking up the wrong tree if they think they're going to successfully recruit people here for a Muslim hate-fest, courtesy of US gov't propaganda and provocation.
> 
> You'd have better luck on the liberal sites, they're easier to scare and you can hook 'em with the "think of the women and chiiiiiildren!" line.


Youve misjudged my thinking. I play no favorites. See my above post.

----------


## idirtify

> A truly pathetic attempt at manipulating people and policy.  Unfortunately, it is very effective for the masses.  And so the banks and military contractors continue to grow rich, the people continue to grow poor, and the innocent continue to be slaughtered.


How strange that you appear to accuse the OP of a “pathetic attempt”, yet neglect to make the same accusation against the culprits in the pics.  In truth, isn’t the latter party guilty of a much more “pathetic attempt” (at doing exactly the same thing you describe)?

edit: OK, now i see you titled with "lol". Maybe you weren't serious. OOPS?

----------


## idirtify

> People like to condemn Islam as being violent, usually pulling some lines of what Mohammed said.  But this is all usually way out of context.  And if you are a Christian and truly believe in the almighty God you shouldn't judge others, including Mohammed or his current followers as all this was part of his plan. 
> 
> Anyway, I'm not comfortable condemning Islam in any facet, even as a person who believes in God.  Just as Jesus said to Pilate that he only has the power over him that God has given him, the same applies to the power that a murderer has over his victim.


You are making a grave mistake and reversing a basic principle of individual liberty. There is nothing wrong with condemning/judging a religion, since it is only a message/belief. In doing so, you are NOT condemning a people (or practicing any kind of prejudice). The whole point of LF is to judge and condemn messages. In fact, claiming otherwise is a self-defeating statement (both a disagreement AND a claim you shouldn’t disagree). BTW, we are not condemning Mohammad; we are condemning his message (what he said).

----------


## BlackTerrel

> 


Hahaha

----------


## idirtify

> The religion of atheism is the belief that you know what my belief is.


HUH?? 

Im an atheist, and all I know about what you believe is what you type. Please explain.

----------


## idirtify

> Is it as nasty, less nasty or more nasty than the images (the few we've been able to see) that have come out of Abu Ghraib/Gitmo and the pics of the deformed people who've been hit by our munitions? Our military has raped, maimed and killed Iraqis and Afghanis intentionally and under the guise of "collateral damage."
> 
> And we don't even have some bull$#@! backwards belief system to blame. We're "enlightened."
> 
> Certainly those images and realities are not representative of all Americans...or are they?


You are right and those are good points, but they dont refute the OP (and it DOES happen to be about Islam). But I would love to see the pics you describe, so let me know by PM when you start the thread.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

> OOH I agree. When it comes to religions, I have no particular favorites. OTOH this is a thread about Islam. 
> 
> Lets try to put it in perspective. Lets say an OP listed good evidence to discredit an ideology Would the OP be biased because it didnt also include similar criticisms against all other ideologies? In fact, the same pointed question could be asked about almost anything. Does every criticism about any one thing have to be balanced out by including similar criticisms against all other things in all similar categories? Maybe the next time I criticize big government, I will be told I must also include criticisms against all other things that are big (and are government).


On this issue it is probably wise to be equally critical if there is any chance of history not repeating itself.  Who knows, someone might be able to make an argument the very existence of the religion of Islam is blow back from the early Christian church.

----------


## amy31416

> You are right and those are good points, but they dont refute the OP (and it DOES happen to be about Islam). But I would love to see the pics you describe, so let me know by PM when you start the thread.


Look it up, there's already been several threads, if I recall correctly. I'm not into posting gruesome images, but you can certainly google it.

So, this is for you:

----------


## LibertyVox

This thread is absolutely disgusting. The OP should have had the decency of just linking the photos rather than posting pics here. 
Islam and its followers are held to an impossibly high standard by bigots. A simple survey of domestic news papers in this very country would show things much much more disgusting done to women, men, kids, animals.
And more importantly how would we feel if we post pictures from third world countries such as those in Latin America, Sub Saharan Africa, Phillipines,....aw $#@! the rest, like I said from this very country..the world's premier country....and then try to make some idiotic and absolutely stupid case against Xtianity?

----------


## Carl Corey

> I've read most of the Koran, and I don't see how it's any wackier, more violent or more backwards than the bible.


You mean the Koran is as violent and backward as the Old Testament, with a cherry on top. All Christians abide by the New Testament, which is why they call themselves Christians instead of Jews. It also explains why Christianity became enlightened when the Bible was translated and people began reading it.

What most people don't understand, and they really should, is that the exact opposite of the Christian enlightenment happened to Islam. When the Koran became widely available to Muslims the religion became more radical and less tolerant. Where as the rare Christian militant extremist is a dumb redneck who never read the bible, the Islamic extremists are often well educated and more often than not radicalized after reading the Koran.

It also clearly explains the pictures in the opening post.

----------


## amy31416

> You mean the Koran is as violent and backward as the Old Testament, with a cherry on top. All Christians abide by the New Testament, which is why they call themselves Christians instead of Jews. It also explains why Christianity became enlightened when the Bible was translated and people began reading it.
> 
> What most people don't understand, and they really should, is that the exact opposite of the Christian enlightenment happened to Islam. When the Koran became widely available to Muslims the religion became more radical and less tolerant. Where as the rare Christian militant extremist is a dumb redneck who never read the bible, the Islamic extremists are often well educated and more often than not radicalized after reading the Koran.
> 
> It also clearly explains the pictures in the opening post.


What explains the torture that the US military/government approved at Abu Ghraib/Gitmo or in Afghanistan/Iraq?

Christianity is hardly "enlightened" on any level but rare individuals, people like the Quakers--really not much different than Islam, which has saved many a person from continuing a life of crime. (Read the Autobiography of Malcolm X.)

Read up on the Islamic Golden Age.

Many Christian extremists are well-educated. Most Jewish extremists are also well-educated (and they were also the biggest perpetrators of terrorism on US soil prior to 1993, if I recall correctly.)

Sounds to me like there's a HUGE issue with Abrahamic religion in general. Might want to contemplate Buddhism.

----------


## Natalie

What if I posted pics of rape victims of Catholic priests?  That would probably stir up some emotions too.  Or those Christian polygamist cults in the US where the old men marry young girls who are treated like cattle?  All religions have their wackos.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

> Sounds to me like there's a HUGE issue with Abrahamic religion in general. Might want to contemplate Buddhism.


Religion has been a huge problem for centuries.  It seems the only problem though is that no one religion has amassed enough strength to dominate the entire world.  The human race is either going to address initiating aggression against non-believers or continue forward in a world of violence.

If people are going to claim it's not religion just people using religion ok fine.  It still needs addressed because there sure are an awful lot of people who have allowed themselves to be deceived into war based on religion.

P.S.  when I say non-believers I mean non-believers of whatever the believers holding the guns believe in.

----------


## Liberty Star

Religion of peace?

Answer is probably not in affirimative going by this:


http://fideidefensor.files.wordpress...i-children.jpg

http://12for12k.org/wp-content/uploa...-war-child.jpg

http://www.iraqwar.co.uk/kimphuc2.jpg

More like a dogma of racists.

----------


## Carl Corey

> What explains the torture that the US military/government approved at Abu Ghraib/Gitmo or in Afghanistan/Iraq?


Hard to say if the treatment of prisoners can be considered 'severe pain or suffering' which is the common definition of torture. Compared to the beheadings carried out by the Taliban it's pretty tame. Somehow you equate the bullying of dozens of prisoners in the name of Bush to the murder and mutilation of thousands in the name of Muhammad?




> Christianity is hardly "enlightened" on any level but rare individuals, people like the Quakers--really not much different than Islam, which has saved many a person from continuing a life of crime. (Read the Autobiography of Malcolm X.)


So a crowd of people stoning someone is as likely to happen in Pakistan as it is in Mexico? Because Christianity is 'hardly' enlightened? 




> Read up on the Islamic Golden Age.


10th century Islam is as representative for modern day Islam as 10th century Christianity. It's one of those silly arguments, not to mention that the Islamic Golden Age pales in comparison to the Western Age of Enlightenment of which our constitution is a direct result.




> Many Christian extremists are well-educated. Most Jewish extremists are also well-educated (and they were also the biggest perpetrators of terrorism on US soil prior to 1993, if I recall correctly.)


Christian terrorism is pretty rare and are mostly territorial, like in the case of Northern Ireland. I reckon you're going to cite the rare bombing of an anti-abortion clinic (which has nothing to do with the Bible as it says nothing about abortion) as your grand proof?




> Sounds to me like there's a HUGE issue with Abrahamic religion in general. Might want to contemplate Buddhism.


Just a huge issue with Islam, but your deliberate bending of the truth, while not focusing on egalitarian principles (as pretty much all liberals do), claiming to have read the Koran, and defending Islam intensely in all Islamic topics, makes it quite obvious you're either a Muslim or one of those people who proved a little too vulnerable to their university's propaganda.

----------


## idirtify

> This thread is absolutely disgusting. The OP should have had the decency of just linking the photos rather than posting pics here. 
> Islam and its followers are held to an impossibly high standard by bigots. A simple survey of domestic news papers in this very country would show things much much more disgusting done to women, men, kids, animals.
> And more importantly how would we feel if we post pictures from third world countries such as those in Latin America, Sub Saharan Africa, Phillipines,....aw $#@! the rest, like I said from this very country..the world's premier country....and then try to make some idiotic and absolutely stupid case against Xtianity?


If you think a simple survey of domestic news papers in this very country would show things much much more disgusting done to women and men and kids and animals than the pics in the OP, why do you think the OP is absolutely disgusting (and indecent)?

----------


## amy31416

> Just a huge issue with Islam, but your deliberate bending of the truth, while not focusing on egalitarian principles (*as pretty much all liberals do*), claiming to have read the Koran, and defending Islam intensely in all Islamic topics, makes it quite obvious you're either a Muslim or one of those people who proved a little too vulnerable to their university's propaganda.


Since you can't argue appropriately, how about this?

You are a neocon wannabe, who claims to be Christian, while promoting the murder of people in the name of statist propaganda which you've fell for hook, line and sinker. You want me to list the ways that Christians have been violent or how they suck? I'm not a classless piece of garbage who wishes to label every Christian based on the actions of a few--it's pointless. I won't hate all Muslims or Islam for the actions of a few.

Argument over. I won't argue or wish for our government to murder more people with our tax dollars.

Bet you think you're pro-life too? Ha. Maybe you ought to meet a few Muslims some day, if "conservatives" weren't so interested in killing them, I'm sure you'd find out that you had a lot in common with them.

----------


## crazyfacedjenkins

> Hard to say if the treatment of prisoners can be considered 'severe pain or suffering' which is the common definition of torture. Compared to the beheadings carried out by the Taliban it's pretty tame. Somehow you equate the bullying of dozens of prisoners in the name of Bush to the murder and mutilation of thousands in the name of Muhammad?
> 
> 
> So a crowd of people stoning someone is as likely to happen in Pakistan as it is in Mexico? Because Christianity is 'hardly' enlightened? 
> 
> 
> 10th century Islam is as representative for modern day Islam as 10th century Christianity. It's one of those silly arguments, not to mention that the Islamic Golden Age pales in comparison to the Western Age of Enlightenment of which our constitution is a direct result.
> 
> 
> ...


More proof that kooky Christians are less tolerant than Muslims, way to prove everyone's point. However all religion is bull$#@!.




> When it comes to bull$#@!, big-time, major league bull$#@!, you have to stand in awe of the all-time champion of false promises and exaggerated claims, religion. No contest. Religion easily has the greatest bull$#@! story ever told. *Religion has actually convinced people that there's an invisible man living in the sky who watches everything you do*, every minute of every day. And the invisible man has a special list of ten things he does not want you to do. And if you do any of these ten things, he has a special place, full of fire and smoke and burning and torture and anguish, where he will send you to live and suffer and burn and choke and scream and cry forever and ever 'til the end of time!
> 
> *But He loves you. He loves you, and He needs money! He always needs money! He's all-powerful, all-perfect, all-knowing, and all-wise, somehow just can't handle money!* Religion takes in billions of dollars, they pay no taxes, and they always need a little more. Now, you talk about a good bull$#@! story. Holy $#@!!


YouTube - George Carlin - Religion is bull$#@!.

----------


## crazyfacedjenkins

Good old American christian values:

----------


## wizardwatson

> I work within the framework of what I've been given. Obviously I cannot tell you whether or not my brain is making this all up in my head; in that respect we all take a blind leap of faith, this I concede, but what I can do is show through science, is take things that are observable in this world and put them through rigorous testing to see if they are true. And the things that are proposed in religious texts are not scientifically possible, aren't repeatable and obviously not observable, so, the facts speak for themselves.


We don't know all the laws of nature so what is proposed in religious texts cannot be said to "not be scientifically possible".  People that don't believe them simply think they aren't probable and are "overly speculative".  Quantum mechanics teaches us that just about anything is "possible".

You're right we do all take a leap of faith with respect to communication and "trusting our brains".  What bothers me is that people, self-proclaimed atheists, aren't speaking about empirical scientific processes and observations but simply about "reason".  If atheists understood science on a deep level, they wouldn't be so quick to dismiss everything as "impossible".




> You are making a grave mistake and reversing a basic principle of individual liberty. There is nothing wrong with condemning/judging a religion, since it is only a message/belief. In doing so, you are NOT condemning a people (or practicing any kind of prejudice). The whole point of LF is to judge and condemn messages. In fact, claiming otherwise is a self-defeating statement (both a disagreement AND a claim you shouldnt disagree). BTW, we are not condemning Mohammad; we are condemning his message (what he said).


The non-aggression principle should apply to everything.  One can't say "I will not 'hurt' people in the legal sense, but I have a 'right' to pulverize their 'beliefs' with the hammer of my ego even if I only have a rudimentary understanding of those beliefs because thoughts and ideas don't hurt people in the legal sense by my attacking them."

Going around telling all the 5 year olds in the world there's no Santa Claus is an act of aggression, it may not be illegal, but it will hurt some of them.  

There's nothing wrong with "condemning" or "judging" erroneous messages.  What I take offense to is people judging and condemning what they have not taken even a few hours to research and understand.  People come at these "messages" with this egotistical air of "this is wrong" rather than "I don't understand this".  That's my beef.

Attacking what you do not understand, even when it isn't "technically" illegal, is still aggression.  And doing it "in the name of liberty" as you profess, makes your actions a difference from the above acid-wielding cowards a difference of degree rather than of kind.  They do their actions "in the name of Allah".  

Trying to spread the message of liberty without compassion and understanding destroys the message.  




> HUH?? 
> 
> Im an atheist, and all I know about what you believe is what you type. Please explain.


See my above post.  Really all I'm saying is that atheists usually 'straw man' the opposition to a large degree.

----------


## wizardwatson

> More proof that kooky Christians are less tolerant than Muslims, way to prove everyone's point. However all religion is bull$#@!.
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - George Carlin - Religion is bull$#@!.


Religion is a lot of bull$#@!.  It's full of liars, hypocrites, and the ignorant.  

But the truth isn't bull$#@!, and there's a lot of truth in religion if that's what you are looking for.  But you won't find it all there.

----------


## Natalie

Following the OP's logic, Christianity is not "a religion of peace" either since Timothy McVeigh was a Christian and he did this:

----------


## Natalie

Sorry to add more gross pics to this thread btw I was just trying to make a point...

----------


## keepitlow

Thanks for *all* the replies. 

The birth of this thread came about from another forum. (AR-15.com) The subject there was 'Why We Prep' (as in prepping for disasters, SHTF,etc.) 

From my research on this subject of 'why' I was accidentally exposed to some of the horrors of Islam, as well as Islam's goal to dominate mankind. 

I then asked the question of what life would be like if Islam did indeed dominate the world?

And while I am not a writer of great talent, I did find many photos that would could ask this question for me.  

Some responders on the forums seem to think these are isolated incidents. That is not the case. I could have easily sent in double or triple the amount of photos if I wished to. And the people in the photos have already paid the price of pain, so I felt like their experience may be of benefit to others.

Now, people are entitled to their views. And whether you like or dislike this thread is of no concern to me. 

My only concern is that I have the freedom to post as I please, within the guidelines of this forum. And those freedoms are not squelched by personal prejudices of any one small minded person. After this same topic was posted at numerous forums I was banned at 3 of them. No discussion...just personal prejudice applied. 

Always remember, there is no shame in the search for truth. 

The only shame is the squelching and censorship of that search. 

There are no such thing as negative or positive attitudes. What is viewed as negative to one person may be viewed as positive to another.There are no such things as 'opinionated' - 'provocative'  'controversial'  subjects. These are only subjective and prejudicial states of mind.

Russell Cromwell  tells us - "With the same material one man builds a palace and another only a hovel." So we must allow people 'the freedom' to build as they choose. And 'freedom to choose' seems to be something Islam abhors. 

If one sticks to: true, false or don't know in one's replies they can avoid this trap by arguing facts and not personalities. 

Those that can't argue facts argue personalities...

I'll leave you with a quote from an AR15 forum member about this topic...

"... It has been posted that we prepare, in part, because Islam is a doctrine that advocates conquering by violence, and we (USA) are among the nations in the crosshairs of that doctrine. Whether somebody hates them or not doesn't come into the purview of this thread, which is why we prepare. If you want to get into a fight about hating Christians v hating Muslims, start a thread to that end. GD is thataway -> 

Isolated incidents by Christians of whatever stripe don't invalidate the danger of Islamic activity in any way that contention is a dishonest debating technique pioneered by the progressive brainiacs who think we're all too stupid to counter it. 

There is virtually no chance that radical Identity Christianity will be able to make a noise in the United States above a soft whisper. Mainstream Christianity won't embrace the movement nor tolerate it. That cannot be said of Islam, and the proof is there for anybody to see. 

I, personally don't prep because I'm afraid the skinheads will invade or blow $#@! up. The possibility is too low on my radar and far too localized an opportunity to really contemplate (or prepare for independently of general preps) I do, however, have grave concerns regarding Islam and the possibility that they will (continue to) try and disrupt national integrity. "

----------


## Acala

> BIG mofos...I'm in the process of cleaning out the basement and eccch. I'm armed with gloves and a wet/dry vac.
> 
> They're going to kill me, aren't they?


nah.  They won't kill you.  But most millipedes do secrete various obnoxious/toxic substances.  This can cause irritation to skin and eyes.  Perhaps even more than irritation, depending on the species.  some monkeys rub millipedes on their fur apparently as an insect repellent.  Feel free to consult me at any time for more fascinating and useless facts.

By the way, we ARE talking about millipedes and not centipedes, right?

(I feel that derailing this thread is a public service)

----------


## idirtify

Originally Posted by Carl Corey  
Just a huge issue with Islam, but your deliberate bending of the truth, while not focusing on egalitarian principles (as pretty much all liberals do), claiming to have read the Koran, and defending Islam intensely in all Islamic topics, makes it quite obvious you're either a Muslim or one of those people who proved a little too vulnerable to their university's propaganda.




> Since you can't argue appropriately, how about this?
> 
> You are a neocon wannabe, who claims to be Christian, while promoting the murder of people in the name of statist propaganda which you've fell for hook, line and sinker. You want me to list the ways that Christians have been violent or how they suck? I'm not a classless piece of garbage who wishes to label every Christian based on the actions of a few--it's pointless. I won't hate all Muslims or Islam for the actions of a few.
> 
> Argument over. I won't argue or wish for our government to murder more people with our tax dollars.
> 
> Bet you think you're pro-life too? Ha. Maybe you ought to meet a few Muslims some day, if "conservatives" weren't so interested in killing them, I'm sure you'd find out that you had a lot in common with them.


Readers:

See how the discussion between amy and carl has devolved into making personal remarks (verbal aggression). Note how this is a result of intermingling criticisms against the persons (religious believers) with criticisms against the messages (religions). This is a good example of the underlying problem behind religious violence. When it comes to religion discussion, there is a pervasive inability to keep on the message; and a pervasive inability to understand that attacks on messages are NOT attacks on people (and to not become offended and reactionary).

----------


## idirtify

> The non-aggression principle should apply to everything.  One can't say "I will not 'hurt' people in the legal sense, but I have a 'right' to pulverize their 'beliefs' with the hammer of my ego even if I only have a rudimentary understanding of those beliefs because thoughts and ideas don't hurt people in the legal sense by my attacking them."
> 
> Going around telling all the 5 year olds in the world there's no Santa Claus is an act of aggression, it may not be illegal, but it will hurt some of them.  
> 
> There's nothing wrong with "condemning" or "judging" erroneous messages.  What I take offense to is people judging and condemning what they have not taken even a few hours to research and understand.  People come at these "messages" with this egotistical air of "this is wrong" rather than "I don't understand this".  That's my beef.
> 
> Attacking what you do not understand, even when it isn't "technically" illegal, is still aggression.  And doing it "in the name of liberty" as you profess, makes your actions a difference from the above acid-wielding cowards a difference of degree rather than of kind.  They do their actions "in the name of Allah".  
> 
> Trying to spread the message of liberty without compassion and understanding destroys the message.


Your assessment is exactly backwards. In no version of libertarianism or the NAP is a message regarded as a person. In no version is a message protected from attack. In no version is pulverizing a belief regarded as hurting a person IN ANY SENSE  even if the criticism is ill informed. 

Believing otherwise is a perfect reversal of one of the core principles behind individual liberty. And as you can see, my present pulverization of your belief is not the slightest bit damaging to your person.

Everyone has the right to criticize any message (make any disagreement) without being guilty of aggression. And as you can see, your ill-informed disagreement with my belief (opinion/message) does not represent aggression to my person IN ANY WAY.

----------


## LibertyVox

> If you think a simple survey of domestic news papers in this very country would show things much much more disgusting done to women and men and kids and animals than the pics in the OP, why do you think the OP is “absolutely disgusting” (and indecent)?


Because I feel it is. It is for the same reason that I didn't go about posting pictures to contradict the absurdity which is this thread. I applaud Liberty Star for his/her decency, even though the links he/she provided were to prove a point and not mindlessly villify or indict any religion.

----------


## Carl Corey

> You are a neocon wannabe, who claims to be Christian, while promoting the murder of people in the name of statist propaganda which you've fell for hook, line and sinker. You want me to list the ways that Christians have been violent or how they suck? I'm not a classless piece of garbage who wishes to label every Christian based on the actions of a few--it's pointless. I won't hate all Muslims or Islam for the actions of a few.
> 
> Argument over. I won't argue or wish for our government to murder more people with our tax dollars.
> 
> Bet you think you're pro-life too? Ha. Maybe you ought to meet a few Muslims some day, if "conservatives" weren't so interested in killing them, I'm sure you'd find out that you had a lot in common with them.


I'm an atheist, don't have much up with neocons, don't support the war in Iraq nor Afghanistan as an economic boycott is more effective. I also support abortion and as far as I'm concerned our government is murdering our own people in the Middle East, with road side assistance from the Iraqi and Afghan resistance movements.

I'm not here to argue that every muslim must be hated, but that Islam is a fascist religion that is on equal footing with Nazism, and I'm sure there were nice Nazis too.

----------


## LibertyVox

> I'm an atheist, don't have much up with neocons, don't support the war in Iraq nor Afghanistan as an economic boycott is more effective. I also support abortion and as far as I'm concerned our government is murdering our own people in the Middle East, with road side assistance from the Iraqi and Afghan resistance movements.
> 
> I'm not here to argue that every muslim must be hated, but that *Islam is a fascist religion that is on equal footing with Nazism,* and I'm sure there were nice Nazis too.




It is not.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> I'm not here to argue that every muslim must be hated, but that Islam is a fascist religion that is on equal footing with Nazism, and I'm sure there were nice Nazis too.


I am pretty sure every single one of your posts says the exact same thing.  Can you just change your sig to Muslims = Nazis and be done with it?

----------


## Carl Corey

> Can you just change your sig to Muslims = Nazis and be done with it?


Now what would be the fun in that?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I wonder if the OP would make a similar inflamatory post about Christianity if we were currently living during the Irish Confederate Wars?   I'm very disappointed to see this kind of nonsense (the OP) on a RP site.

*YouTube - Ron Paul distances Muslim from Suicide Terrorism*

----------


## Carl Corey

> I wonder if the OP would make a similar inflamatory post about Christianity if we were currently living during the Irish Confederate Wars?


Probably not, I'll provide a short Youtube video that explains why.

*YouTube - Three Things About Islam*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Probably not, I'll provide a short Youtube video that explains why.
> 
> *YouTube - Three Things About Islam*



The creator of this video ought to take a comparative religion or anthropology class.  He will then realize his faulty logic.  I'm aware of the "problems" he mentions, but he blows them way out of proportion with firey rhetoric and silly graphics.  

Riddle me this-these "problems" have been well known since the Barbary wars.  (Jefferson owned a Qur'an) Why were the elite politicians so unprepared in the 21st century with hundreds of years to prepare?  Why did the elites ignore what they knew about Islam and intervene in mideast politics for so many decades?  Why are the citizens so easily duped?

----------


## lucius

Dude, this is contrived tomfoolery...it's a distraction--k? 




>

----------


## Carl Corey

> Why did the elites ignore what they knew about Islam and intervene in mideast politics for so many decades?


We got cheap oil in return for open borders and a submissive attitude toward Islam.




> Why are the citizens so easily duped?


Because most people base their judgment solely on authority figures, so as long as Ron Paul claims that Islam is wonderful to get a handful of minority votes, so will the majority of his followers on this site.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> We got cheap oil in return for open borders and a submissive attitude toward Islam.
> 
> 
> Because most people base their judgment solely on authority figures, *so as long as Ron Paul claims that Islam is wonderful* to get a handful of minority votes, so will the majority of his followers on this site.


A misrepresentation of what RP said.  He simply said that it is not what the grandstanders and populists say it is, and that the "Islam" issue is being used to manipulate the masses-and he is correct, as the emotional plays are working on you and most of the masses.

----------


## idirtify

Originally Posted by idirtify  
If you think a simple survey of domestic news papers in this very country would show things much much more disgusting done to women and men and kids and animals than the pics in the OP, why do you think the OP is absolutely disgusting (and indecent)?





> Because I feel it is. It is for the same reason that I didn't go about posting pictures to contradict the absurdity which is this thread. I applaud Liberty Star for his/her decency, even though the links he/she provided were to prove a point and not mindlessly villify or indict any religion.


I know you feel it is, but why? Saying its how you feel lends no support to your claims. Nor does the fact that you didnt post any pics. Nor does any of the rest of your reply. You have provided no explanation for your inconsistency, yet you proceed to exacerbate your claims. How about analyzing your feeling with some thought?

----------


## keepitlow

A report from the UK...


http://www.onelawforall.org.uk/wp-co...in-Britain.pdf

----------


## BlackTerrel

> To make excuses for this thing called muslim is unforgivable and will be a mistake that will cost most americans their lives if they continue to allow this cancer to grow on this continent.


Yes.  Muslims are cancer.




> I keep hearing about good and bad muslims.  Tell me do they all go by the koran, if so, they are all very bad.


No you're right.  They're all bad.  All 1.2 billion of them.  Women, children.  Their pets too.  All evil 

Seriously can we ban people like this?  I'm all for open debate but calling 1.2 billion people "cancer" is a bit much...

----------


## Carl Corey

> Seriously can we ban people like this?  I'm all for open debate but calling 1.2 billion people "cancer" is a bit much...


The non radical Muslims are part of the problem as few actively oppose radicalism, and even of those who oppose radicalism the question remains if their motives are sincere, as many Muslims are content to keep quiet until they have the democratic majority to introduce Sharia law. Some Muslims might actually see radicalism as a threat to achieving that goal, as there are increased calls for immigration control in Europe due to unmanageable Muslim youths.

On topic, in Indonesia the Christians are killed at a slow but steady pace.

http://www.time.com/time/world/artic...187655,00.html

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The non radical Muslims are part of the problem as few actively oppose radicalism, and even of those who oppose radicalism the question remains if their motives are sincere, as many Muslims are content to keep quiet until they have the democratic majority to introduce Sharia law. Some Muslims might actually see radicalism as a threat to achieving that goal, as there are increased calls for immigration control in Europe due to unmanageable Muslim youths.
> 
> On topic, in Indonesia the Christians are killed at a slow but steady pace.
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/world/artic...187655,00.html


From your own article:
With  the disintegration of government authority, a handful of radical  organizations have changed the face of Indonesia's traditionally varied  and tolerant Sunni Islam.

Read more: http://www.time.com/time/world/artic...#ixzz101rBBeIo

So, you've distorted the information to fit your anti-Muslim agenda.  How convenient. (I disagree with the article that the disintegration of government authority caused this, but that's for another thread)

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

> The non radical Muslims are part of the problem as few actively oppose radicalism, and even of those who oppose radicalism the question remains if their motives are sincere, as many Muslims are content to keep quiet until they have the democratic majority to introduce Sharia law. Some Muslims might actually see radicalism as a threat to achieving that goal, as there are increased calls for immigration control in Europe due to unmanageable Muslim youths.
> 
> On topic, in Indonesia the Christians are killed at a slow but steady pace.
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/world/artic...187655,00.html


Muslims haven't been dicking me in my own country, but plenty of Christians have.

----------

